# 12 X 36 Craftsman - What's It Worth?



## Alan H. (Oct 19, 2016)

I am going to sell my 12 x 36 Craftsman Commercial/Atlas cabinet lathe to make room for other equipment.  I have owned the lathe since 1988 and it is in decent condition.   It has had very little use since I have owned it.   It has three and four jaw chucks, a faceplate and a tapering attachment.

I am not sure what its vintage is but there is a photo of the nameplate attached.  

I am looking for insights and advice on what its value is.  I may sell it at a discount to a friend to avoid the Craigslist tangle.  

So what is one of these worth?  (By the way, I am on the Gulf Coast.)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 19, 2016)

I live in the Midwest where that size of Lathe rarely come up and when they do, usually sell for around $2000 or more. 
I bought the same exact 101.28990 Lathe 2 years ago for $1000 with #20 of HSS blanks, a 3 jaw chuck and the old  lantern tool post. I thought that was at a steal.
It was in good shape and holds good tolerances.
I'd check Craigslist in your area and see what others of that size are going for and go from there.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 20, 2016)

There were around 17,000 of that family made (counting both Atlas and Craftsman badged), with the majority being either 101.28990 or 3996's.A rough guess is that yours was made in late 1972.  If yours is in as good a condition as the cosmetics suggest, I would agree with $2000 in the South (where few turn up).

What is the item with the handwheel sitting on the shelf under the red plastic case?


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like the same type of handle that is on my milling attachment.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 20, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> . . . . . . . ..
> 
> What is the item with the handwheel sitting on the shelf under the red plastic case?



That is a x-y milling table for a drill press that's just stored there.  That is something I do not use and I should get rid of it.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 20, 2016)

OK.  But it looks quite low profile compared to tables that I have or have seen.  How about a photo of it uncovered?


----------



## Inflight (Oct 20, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  But it looks quite low profile compared to tables that I have or have seen.  How about a photo of it uncovered?



Take a closer look at the original photo.  Clearly visible under the larger red box is the X-Axis with hand wheels on either end.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 20, 2016)

OK, you're correct.  It is quite large.


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 20, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  But it looks quite low profile compared to tables that I have or have seen.  How about a photo of it uncovered?


Here is a photo.  Sorry I was a bit lazy in that I didn't pull it out.  It's sitting on the shelf of the lathe and I simply uncovered it for the photo.  It is cranked all the way back to make room on the shelf and so the handwheel can also hang off the front of the shelf.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks.  That looks to be comparable in size to the table on an Atlas mill.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 19, 2016)

It was adopted and went to its new home!  I hear it made the journey safely and already in its place.


----------

